# Problem with Pink Rhino laser in Beretta 81



## JazzcatCB (Jun 14, 2021)

I got my Pink Rhino 380ACP laser cartridge yesterday. Fully unloaded and safety checked the Cheetah. Inserted the cartridge into the breech. Inserted the empty magazine. Released the slide. Safety off, hammer cocked. Pull the trigger and nothing happens. What am I missing?

Please be aware that I'm a new gun owner and I have only a basic understanding of firearms received during a firearm safety course and my online research.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm not familiar with this accessory, but if it uses a laser, it uses electricity, which leads me to ask if it was switched-on before use?


----------



## JazzcatCB (Jun 14, 2021)

DJ Niner said:


> I'm not familiar with this accessory, but if it uses a laser, it uses electricity, which leads me to ask if it was switched-on before use?


Thanks for your reply. Sorry, I wasn't clearer in my post: when I said nothing happened I meant that the hammer failed to release when I pulled the trigger. Safety was off.


----------



## JazzcatCB (Jun 14, 2021)

JazzcatCB said:


> Thanks for your reply. Sorry, I wasn't clearer in my post: when I said nothing happened I meant that the hammer failed to release when I pulled the trigger. Safety was off.


Fixed it. It was in backwards.


----------

